# First Night Photos



## mitko007 (Sep 25, 2008)

Any advice on the photos??

Thanks


----------



## dklod (Sep 25, 2008)

sucks when you have views but no comments, so I'll say something for what its worth. I think all the shots are good. A little soft maybe. The exif data is stripped so I could not see your settings, but Im guessing you have used a high ISO to achieve the exposure. Try to get the correct exposure using longer shutter speeds and different apertures, its a balance between them. You will need a tripod or something flat to rest your camera on. Use the self timer and mirror lock if it has that option (if its an SLR). Other than that, most night shots are trial and error so keep your settings on the move to get the exposure right or achieve a different effect. I like them though.


----------



## mitko007 (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry for the comments missing...i was in a hurry.

I dont know what went wrong with the Exif info. Ill post them once again later..

Thanks for the advices....


----------



## jwsciontc (Sep 25, 2008)

yeah i would use a lower iso with a longer shutter speed so they will look a lot more crisp.  You will get the buildings and non moving things in focus and the water will get that look as if its moving in the picture.  tripod is basically a necessity for night time shooting


----------



## dklod (Sep 25, 2008)

mitko007 said:


> Sorry for the comments missing...i was in a hurry.
> 
> I dont know what went wrong with the Exif info. Ill post them once again later..
> 
> Thanks for the advices....


 
Thats cool. Exif data is important not only to people looking and assessing your images, but even more important to you so you can understand what settings had what effects on your photos. If its at all possible, I would really like you to go back and shoot those again using a tripod and ISO at its lowest setting. I think you will blow yourself away with the difference.


----------

